# Attention artists.  A streaming site created for furries



## Cloudchaser (Apr 21, 2010)

The best option yet to Ustream and their crappy arbitrary admins that have been known to ban people for "nudity" even when it's totally G-rated by any reasonable standard.

"So what is Watchtail? Well, it's a site for artists and viewers to get together and watch furry art get made. You can stream live video from your webcam to an audience, and see what they have to say! It's just like any other streaming video site, only tailored to suit your needs. There won't be annoying ads in the videos. There won't be flashy, splashy stuff you don't need, period. And there most certainly will not be banning just because of what you drew!"

http://watchtail.com/

I have no connection with that site or those who have created it, I just support the idea of a streaming site for furries without ridiculous arbitrary restrictions


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

They're not even on.


----------



## -sushi- (Apr 21, 2010)

have you viewed anybody using this site, yet? I'm curious as to how it looks; my net connection is so low that I can't watch streaming videos -_-

I'd like to stream my own at some point soon, though.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 21, 2010)

I use livestream.

like everybody else.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone here actually believe that something other than fursuit sex will be streamed over this?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Brazen said:


> Does anyone here actually believe that something other than fursuit sex will be streamed over this?


Not really, there isn't even anyone on.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not really impressed with the video quality thus far as it compares to livestream.  Not to mention livestream gives you free software that works with their site that makes it very easy to chat while streaming.  

Is literally the only advantage that this site has over livestream that u can stream porn?  Because being "furry themed" isn't incentive enough for me to switch.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

what she said ^^


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just that smug wolf off to the side with a pocket watch makes me not like his site at all.

Gotta say.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

not good video quality as of now


then again all its gonna be useful for is to stream artist drawing furry pron, others like Livestream and Ustream dont mind clean drawing.


but both still hate me for streaming movies


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'll just stick to LiveStream.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 21, 2010)

Die, OP, die.

Reasons why this is a bad idea:

1 - "Let's create a niche site where we'll have very little actual traffic and stream video! This is a sustainable business model"
2 - Come and draw porn with us. Or watch it being drawn. It's ok, cos us furries AREN'T SEXUAL DEVIANTS.
3 - Poor quality streaming
4 - Poor quality site
5 - Contains 158% of your RDA of dogcock
6 - Livestream is better, and encourages people to STOP MAKING PORN
7 - Livestream has a massive userbase. Someone could drop in and go "oh, this looks interesting". Not with your site. Everyone there is already a warped individual there on the premise that they can get free porn from it
8 - Livestream has it's own easy to use software
9 - Livestream is designed to work for most people


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Die, OP, die.
> 
> Reasons why this is a bad idea:
> 
> ...



Only purpose I think on why an artist should be streaming drawing porn is cause Someone commissioned it and and wanted to stream it being drawn for em.


then again before these streams folks were doing fine


----------



## Aden (Apr 21, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> 6 - Livestream is better, and encourages people to STOP MAKING PORN



BEARS REPEATING


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 21, 2010)

Cloudchaser said:


> I have no connection with that site or those who have created it, I just support the idea of a streaming site for furries without ridiculous arbitrary restrictions



And of course by that you mean porn.


----------



## BenjaminWolvenhour (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the idea of watchtail, Just the video quality is a letdown, And having to use manycam etc. to stream my desktop just makes the quality worse. Other than that it's a pretty cool site for furry-stuff. Since livestream is pretty bias against furry-stuff period, a buddy of mine got banned for drawing non-buldged undies. 

Honestly i think Yiff is just artistic nudity (to a point!)


----------

